# 300 win mag or 7mm



## foxpa (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi, going hunting antelope in Botswanna in may. Will probably buy the Sako 75 but can't decide between the 300 or the 7mm. My friend in Africa recommends the 300. I am not a handloader so any advice on factory loads would be appreciated. He tells me that most of the shots are 200+ yards. Thank you.


----------



## tykempster (Jan 28, 2006)

I would go for 7mm Rem Mag, less recoil, and in some cases more energy. A .284 caliber bullet is more efficient for its weight than a .300, which helps it shoot flatter and retain energy better. If you worry about shell cost at all, 7mm shells are cheaper, and if you reload you can work up loads that are hotter than most 300 ones. If later on you want an even flatter shooting rifle with more energy you can have a 7mm rechambered for 7mm STW, for around $300-$400. I'm only 14 and I recently bought a 7mm Rem Mag and I'm very pleased, I weigh 100 lbs and the recoil isn't that bad, around a 30-06, a 300 Win Mag will kick a good bit more. Look into Savage too, they are very accurate and cost friendly.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I have both, and as far as recoil it seems to be dependant on the rifle. I prefer the 300 win though as all 3 I have are more accurate than the 7's I have owned, and I handload.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

The .300 is just a bit better. The balistics of it out do the 7mm by a lot. I shoot a .300 win mag browning BAR. Its a heavy b!ch, the recoil after I put a limbsaver on it is now more like my 10g. If your looking at doing longer range shooting or shooting big game go to a .300. I got my .300 for $850 and put a $300 scope on it pluse with a locking case, 2 boxes of amno, and a sling the total was $1500. It was worth every penny to have that much speed and impact energy.


----------



## tykempster (Jan 28, 2006)

A 10 gauge has around 60 ft lbs of recoil, a 300 has about 30-35, and with a BAR, the action reduces the recoil. Witha Limbsaver I don't see how the recoil coul be anywhere near a 10 gauge.


----------

